# Bromelain and Acidophilus



## oldcargirl (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey folks....I have posted this another place on the BB, but I thought I'd put it here too, just in case. I've had IBS for about 8 years, with increasingly severe bloating and irregularity. I also have GERD and spastic colon. I've been on basically the Atkins Diet for 3 years (although I do eat fruit) and have tried colon cleansers, low-grade antidepressants, and all the usual prescription stomach meds. I walk 5 days a week and get monthly massages to lower stress, and drink nothing but water. My doctor has no idea what else to do for me, and I've been really fed up.On the advice of my massage therapist, I went to an herbal supplement/vitamin store today. They recommended acidophilus (twice a day on an empty stomach - morning and night) and bromelaine (twice a day with food). OMG, it's worked already! My bloating went WAY down in just about 5 hours, and I was "regular" today, if you know what I mean. Wow. I hope it continues to work like this - I'll let you know if it does and I get completely back to "normal", since this is only the 1st day I've tried it.Bromelaid is for bloating and acidophilus is for digestion, from what I understand..You can buy these items from Canada pretty inexpensively over the internet from discountvitamins.com - they were almost 1/2 on their site of what I paid at my local store.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

So....how's it going?AZ


----------



## bluedolfin (Jun 1, 2003)

I can relate to that. Although I have never been diagnosed with IBS. I share the symptoms however, the worse of them only come a week before my period. I recently started taking a form of Asodopholis (does not contain lactose, yeast etc) and another digestive aid and I have noticed a difference. Not at much gas and I'm losing weight finally. I won't know how it works with the painful bowel attacks as I have to wait for another 3 weeks but have my fingers crossed.


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I took asidopholous (sp) ONCE (two pills, one time) and had major D for the rest of the day. Never dared take the stuff again. Two pills was the recomended dosage. I don't remember if it was on a full or empty stomach. Anyone else had this problem or any recomendations on taking it safely?


----------

